# Leuchtende Farben



## Malaxo (20. April 2007)

Bin auf was gestossen. Abgesehen davon das die Bilder verdammt schön sind möchte ich wissen wie man auf so leuchtende Farben am besten kommt.

Mit Schein nach inen/aussen etc? oder wie geht das?

http://www.aeiko.net/

echt Hammer Bilder


----------



## Senfdose (20. April 2007)

Ich würde mit dem Filter Blendenflecke und mit Formen die ich überlagere oder multipliziere und dann weichzeichne arbeiten!

Gruß Senf


----------



## ojamaney (20. April 2007)

Schliesse mich mal der Senfdose an. Ausserdem kann man auch mit dem Schatteneffekt sehr schöne "Leuchtergebnisse" erzielen. Zum Beispiel um Konturen von hinten zu beleuchten. Schatten muss ja nicht immer schwarz sein, es kann ja auch mal ein leuchtendes Pink sein


----------



## Leola13 (20. April 2007)

Hai,

die Tuts bei photozauber sollten dir da weiter helfen.

Glühende Objekte und Neonreklame

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. April 2007)

Hi,
also ich denke das wurde mit Illusttrator und dem Verlausgitter gemacht und dann in Photoshop composed. Mit dem Verlaufsgitter hat man eigentlich so die beste Kontrolle üebr Verläufe.

Viele Grüße


----------

